# Dude said I have a Pit Bull! NOT a Bully!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, so after OB class today I was approached by this guy all smiles walking toward Bella and I. It was all good...he was loving on her and gave her treats. So we get to talking and he was like how old is she? and I said 7 months. How much does she weigh? I said 44 lbs. And then he was like she is a beautiful pit and well behaved. You are doing a great job with her. I said thank you but she is an American Bully and he said a what??? I repeated myself. He was like I don't know who is telling you, you have a bully but I have bred and owned pits for over 20 years and she looks all pit to me. So I explained the difference in the two and he agreed that a real game bred pit should weigh about 35 to 70 pounds tops. He goes on by saying that my girl is very lean and not big boned enough to be considered a bully. That I will be lucky if she gains another 10 lbs by maturity which in his eyes would make her more pit bull. Now this dude has a mugglestone dog which I just googled and they are Bully. He also has a pit bull and an Amstaff. And here he was telling me that I have a pit bull because she looks full pit and is built lean like a pit. Now Bella's bloodlines consist of Razors edge/watchdog/knowlwood/grapevine. I have her UKC papers that go 4 generations back and on her mom's side she has some well known bullies in her pedigree that Lauren (pitbullmamnatl) helped me sort out and showed me pictures of.......and they were bully. 
Here's where I am confused.....I came here to learn as much as possible about this breed we all share and love be it bully or pit bull. But, like most new owners I was sold an APBT by Bella's breeder. Well in coming here I have been told I have a Bully. Okay, fine by me because most of you all here are very well educated on both breeds and it didn't bother me to be told that. I love this dog no matter what she is. However, judging by what you see of my dog on here for pictures without seeing her in person like this dude did. Is it really fair to say she is a 100% Bully without actually seeing her? I thought if anything she was a classic sized bully because of the way she is built. But what is the "classic" size standard?? I don't mind being told what I have but I don't want to look like an idiot either when I am talking to other pit bull people that I meet. It makes me look like I don't know what I have for a dog and also don't know what I am talking about. So, with all that said please feel free to critique' my girl. I take no offense to anything said  I love this place and all the people on it! 

*Natural stack though not a good one*









[


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahhh.... Well..... This is why Devin (Loudmouf) says that just because a dog has RE in a pedigree doesn't make it an Am Bully. Pedigree and structure play a big part in the American Bully and I have seen her parents and her big brother Zuko, who looks very bully in my opinion. She is still young and will fill out more; however, I'd say she will be a classic bully. As I told you last night she is "bulliest" on her dam's father side coming off of Quake, Manu, Biggie, etc. I'll comment more in a minute.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Both my dog sDooney and Zoey have RE in them a decent amount and I would not call either bully. Both are ADBA pointed and do well showing as APBT in the ADBA. The argument will be made by every one forever just like the game dog am staffs. But it is about the way the dogs were bred,if they were bred to be bully or bred to APBTs. 
Zoey








Dooney


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ exactly.... the deal of it is that the bully is an exaggerated trait... 

Most APBT type dogs arent done growing until 2.... Some of those heavy jocko bred dogs grow fast be full grown at 8 mos and you have to wait 8 more mos to work them out... LOL .. If she still looks like that at 2 then I would say you have the APBT style of / or strain of the RE lines..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> ^^^ exactly.... the deal of it is that the bully is an exaggerated trait...
> 
> Most APBT type dogs arent done growing until 2.... Some of those heavy jocko bred dogs grow fast be full grown at 8 mos and you have to wait 8 more mos to work them out... LOL .. If she still looks like that at 2 then I would say you have the APBT style of / or strain of the RE lines..


Yes, I guess we will have to wait and see what she becomes. I really don't see her weighing anymore than 55 lbs. Most of the bitches in my girls mothers last litter were anywhere between 50 and 65 lbs. Who knows.....


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She is bully, no doubt. My girl is the same age,she's 30lbs as of now,and I am pretty sure my girl is a pitbull. I have not been told any different.

But I too have a hard time telling bullies from pitbulls, if the bullies don't look like hippos.(No offense! I love me some bullies too!)


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks just like my boy Beastley. They could be litter mates other then for the ages. Beastley turned 2 in November and is 70lbs. Beastely | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## OKpuller (Oct 24, 2009)

She will be pretty thick for a APBT. I have an APBT and she is 1 1/2 years and weighs 48 pounds. The pics of your dog make her look real broad which would make me think she leans more toward a bully. I hope you find out for sure soon and let us know. It will give us good insight when addressing other dogs.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

ok.... the dogs bloodline is all bully line bred dogs correct? if this is correct then the dog IS A BULLY.... just because the dog doesnt fit the standard for a bully doesnt make it anything else... just like if you have a true APBT and it comes out a large freaky monster doesnt change its lineage... That guy that you spoke to has no clue what he is talking about..... if he was really into TRUE APBT's he would know the difference once you mentioned the dogs lineage... Love your dog whatever it is... hes a good looking youngster... take care folks...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have said this before and I will say it again it makes no difference how big or small the dog is it's about the dog's linage that tells the complete story. Those lines you have mentioned are staff/show and bully lines. The confusion comes about when breeder's start crossing game blood (APBT) blood into show(STAFF) or bully blood. This happens all to often when it shouldn't. 

What do you call these dogs who's top pedigree is all game blood and the bottom part is all bully or staff blood? How do we explain why a dog who stems from bullies, or staff's but falls more on the APBT side of the standard? Well that's easy to answer ... These things happen because the dog is not bred to any specific breed standard which is all to common because of the breeder's agenda to begin with. A lot of back yard breeder's don't think about breeding to a particular breed standard they will throw anything together with or without papers and call it a day if breeder's were in fact breeding to a standard a lot of this confusion would go away because the blueprints have already been drawn and laid out for us by the creators (Dog Men) of this breed the APBT. Part of breeding to a standard is actively culling OUT those dogs who do not fit the intended standard. Sloppy breeder's don't care about breeding to any standard to begin with let alone culling those dog's who are not ideal representatives of the breed standard. IMO a well bred dog should show consistency from past dogs in the pedigree that is how you know someone was doing there job and actually planned the breeding and studied pedigrees with an intended purpose or outcome in mind before they bred anything. 

I'll just use my dog's as an example there is no mistaking the Jeep/Redboy in Ava or the Jocko/Redboy in bogart you can clearly go through their pedigree's and they are very consistent with the past dog's they stem from. Once you have studied pedigree's and past dog's long enough you start to see physical traits and attributes passed down and carried out in these dog's in the present. When I see a dog and it's pedigree I want to see throw backs, I want to be able to look at that dog and say man I can see the Jeep in that dog. Or I can see the Red boy in that dog. Just look at the Colby strain there is no denying a Colby dog even today years and years later. This is what good breeding gives us they don't call it selective breeding for nothing. When you have a bunch of scatter bred mess thrown together, or you start crossing bloodlines that don't belong together this is where that consistency starts to lack and causes a bunch of confusion and it shows in the dogs being produced.

I didn't look at your dog's pedigree in it's entirety but your dog is still young she's not done growing she won't even start to fill out until she hit's 2-3. Maybe she has more staff blood on one side or closer up in the pedigree than she does the other side where the bullier dogs are. The dog doesn't appear to have the bullier traits in her at this time that still doesn't mean anything remember her bloodlines make her what she is unfortunately if the breeder you got her from wasn't breeding to the standard that has been laid out for the Bully she may not ever fall within the standard this is not a reflection of what she is rather this is a reflection of the breeder and how he failed to follow through to any standard before he bred his dogs(happens was too often). 

She may grow up to resemble some of the past dog's in the pedigree where she will carry more of the staffy traits rather than the bully traits even though she is a product of both breeds. I most certainly can look at your dog without a pedigree and without a doubt tell you right now she is not an APBT. There is no mistaking game bred dogs from the rest. For one your dog is blue (which is a rare color in the APBT) you will rarely see a blue dog show up within game dog bloodlines it happens but I must be honest it's very very rare and when it does happen usually the dog is culled. Now the color blue is very common in the staff's and the bull staffs. Your girl is a little lippy, her tail is rather thick, head structure is not that of an APBT, she also has a little too much wrinkle in the forehead. And at 7 months for a female she is rather stocky. She looks more Staffy or a Classic Bully to me right now more than anything else.

Even without looking at her pedigree (even though that is the final say so) I have studied this breeds structure long enough to say confidently that your dog is NOT an APBT. Plus your dog is already 44lbs at 7 months old for a female that is HUGE compared to your classic game bred bitch. Bogart is older than your dog by 2 months he is also a male who comes down from big dogs like Cudda and Mayday and even he is smaller than your dog he is 32lbs at 9 months old. Ava at 4 a female is 50lbs your female is only a few pounds away from weighing what my full grown dog weighs. 


I am not the final say so in the law of APBT's but it is of my opinion that APBT's should be descendant's of game dogs or game proven themselves no mixing of any other blood from like breeds in between. When I look at an APBT pedigree I want to see box champions and nothing else. A dog bred for show is a staff or a show dog if the dog is bred for show and the box well someone wasn't thinking clearly before they bred the dogs you don't breed show blood into game blood just like you don't breed bully blood into APBT blood it's a big flat NO NO and it's looked down upon by dog men and true fanciers of either breed. The dog's who are bred to be a bullier style of dog with the bullier characteristics and traits are bullies.

This is only my opinion of course and people have the right to disagree with me. When I went looking for a real APBT I went looking for a bulldog a dog who stems from nothing but box proven game dogs that earned their titles/merits in the box that's what these dogs were created for and that is what I sought out for an APBT that is how I ended up with Bogart and Ava. If I wanted a dog bred strictly for show I would have gone another route.


Remember this breeding consistency is what set's a dog apart from the rest. You should always be able to see consistency in your dog and his pedigree. If I can't see the consistency in my dog and his pedigree I have a serious problem with that.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

You have a bully by pedigree I'm assuming. However, like it was mentioned in bullies 101, you can have a bully but not necessarily a show quality ambully. What I mean is, youmay have a bully bythe books but it might not be up to standards. Just like game(bred) dogs- not all ofthem have good conformation. Not all look the same. Some look bulldogish, some look like terriers, and some have a generalized look go them( not trying to ruffle feathers.) It all depends on what direction the breeder went in. Amstaff, bullies, apbt's or w/e. Argument has went on for years. There are plenty of ppl with all ofthese breeds in their dogs pedigree but showthem to different standards in different registries. Why? Because all but the akc(just stopped recently)allowed for all these dogs to cross register. It's a never ending debate and it's hard to say where to draw the line. But back to not all bullies are technically bullies - a nice tri male that everyone loved that I posted pics of (RIP) was RE in the top two generations. The rest of the ped consisted of Gaff and gator quite a few times He looked like a fit amstaff- two time agility champ. At 3 years of age he "turned on" and died in a yard accident. I'm well aware of the bloodlines or breeds but just as Firehazard was able to prove- it's in the direction you take your program in and the game of genetics is a beast lol. Anything can be washed out with selective breeding and culling. The mixing of breeds has gone on for years even in the game dog history. Yes, they are supposed to be ethical- but with that much money and greed going around, I'm sure some dogs were added. Besides, you can see it lol. Not every dogman let his recipe out and many dogs had "multiple" pedigrees. Your dog is cute and appears to be lighter in build.

Look at my dog- bully on paper but not by abkc standard


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> You have a bully by pedigree I'm assuming. However, like it was mentioned in bullies 101, you can have a bully but not necessarily a show quality ambully. What I mean is, youmay have a bully bythe books but it might not be up to standards. Just like game(bred) dogs- not all ofthem have good conformation. Not all look the same. Some look bulldogish, some look like terriers, and some have a generalized look go them( not trying to ruffle feathers.) It all depends on what direction the breeder went in. Amstaff, bullies, apbt's or w/e. Argument has went on for years. There are plenty of ppl with all ofthese breeds in their dogs pedigree but showthem to different standards in different registries. Why? Because all but the akc(just stopped recently)allowed for all these dogs to cross register. It's a never ending debate and it's hard to say where to draw the line. But back to not all bullies are technically bullies - a nice tri male that everyone loved that I posted pics of (RIP) was RE in the top two generations. The rest of the ped consisted of Gaff and gator quite a few times He looked like a fit amstaff- two time agility champ. At 3 years of age he "turned on" and died in a yard accident. I'm well aware of the bloodlines or breeds but just as Firehazard was able to prove- it's in the direction you take your program in and the game of genetics is a beast lol. Anything can be washed out with selective breeding and culling. The mixing of breeds has gone on for years even in the game dog history. Yes, they are supposed to be ethical- but with that much money and greed going around, I'm sure some dogs were added. Besides, you can see it lol. Not every dogman let his recipe out and many dogs had "multiple" pedigrees. Your dog is cute and appears to be lighter in build.
> 
> Look at my dog- bully on paper but not by abkc standard


Your boy is beautiful! I hear what you are saying. I didn't start this thread to argue "game bred" vs. bully because it's like beating a dead horse with that argument :hammer:. Reality is, is when I walk my dog around my hood whether bully or not she will be referred to as a "pit bull" BECAUSE people around here where I live have pit bulls whether they are 35 lbs or 100 lbs. It's lack of education in the two breeds and more people have them as a "status symbol" than anything so ignorance is a big part of that as well. My original post was me being more sarcastic than anything on what this dude was saying to me. I have her pedigree and I see the bullies in her ped. And some well known bullies at that but most on her moms side. I came here with an open mind and to learn more about this breed. Well, once I started learning and posting it was told to me that I have a bully and it was then broken down as to what the difference is between the two. 
Apparently, I have always liked the bully look because when searching for my dog I knew what body type I wanted and it wasn't the game type dogs that attracted me to the breed. I must see more bullies than anything where I live because the dogs I see aren't small. Though there are a couple of people who say they have pits that look like a whippet on steroids but I'm thinking they are a mix of some sort. Who knows............anyways, I basically started this thread so I can have some reassurance on exactly what I have. And I have a bully  enough said! Thanks for everyones input, appreciate it :roll:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Most def 

I get the whole " he's small for a pit :hammer: I tell em he's a ambully and I get a look like I have two heads. Then I get the " how is he with you daughter?" I'm like great lol. Then they ask if he is friendly. I tell them to pet him and he might just lick you to death haha.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

great post everyone... Thank you O.P. for having the will, respect and the proper mindset to learn about these different hounds... you are heading in the right direction and you are a future advocate of these breeds... use the knowledge to help others like that fool... lol... good stuff folks..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^:clap:^^^


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> You have a bully by pedigree I'm assuming. However, like it was mentioned in bullies 101, you can have a bully but not necessarily a show quality ambully. What I mean is, youmay have a bully bythe books but it might not be up to standards. Just like game(bred) dogs- not all ofthem have good conformation. Not all look the same. Some look bulldogish, some look like terriers, and some have a generalized look go them( not trying to ruffle feathers.) It all depends on what direction the breeder went in. Amstaff, bullies, apbt's or w/e. Argument has went on for years. There are plenty of ppl with all ofthese breeds in their dogs pedigree but showthem to different standards in different registries. Why? Because all but the akc(just stopped recently)allowed for all these dogs to cross register. It's a never ending debate and it's hard to say where to draw the line. But back to not all bullies are technically bullies - a nice tri male that everyone loved that I posted pics of (RIP) was RE in the top two generations. The rest of the ped consisted of Gaff and gator quite a few times He looked like a fit amstaff- two time agility champ. At 3 years of age he "turned on" and died in a yard accident. I'm well aware of the bloodlines or breeds but just as Firehazard was able to prove- it's in the direction you take your program in and the game of genetics is a beast lol. Anything can be washed out with selective breeding and culling. The mixing of breeds has gone on for years even in the game dog history. Yes, they are supposed to be ethical- but with that much money and greed going around, I'm sure some dogs were added. Besides, you can see it lol. Not every dogman let his recipe out and many dogs had "multiple" pedigrees. Your dog is cute and appears to be lighter in build.
> 
> Look at my dog- bully on paper but not by abkc standard


Freddie, I think if you put about 10-13 more pounds on him he would fit ABKC standard but I knows you like him at the weight he is at  lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I just want to say that just because Razors Edge is in a pedigree does not mean it is an American Bully. Back in the 90s there were many people and breeders on the East Coast that bought RE dogs because of how well they were doing in the UKC show ring at that time and they used them in their programs; however, many of these people did not agree with the Am Bully fad that came about. Thus these people steered clear of the dogs that took any other direction than clean such as the extreme. These particular dogs wouldn't be classified as American Bullies. GRCH Blue Diamond's The Big Payback 'Montana' is a perfect example of that.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Most def
> 
> I get the whole " he's small for a pit :hammer: I tell em he's a ambully and I get a look like I have two heads. Then I get the " how is he with you daughter?" I'm like great lol. Then they ask if he is friendly. I tell them to pet him and he might just lick you to death haha.


WORD! :thumbsup: That's whats up!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

roe1880 said:


> great post everyone... Thank you O.P. for having the will, respect and the proper mindset to learn about these different hounds... you are heading in the right direction and you are a future advocate of these breeds... use the knowledge to help others like that fool... lol... good stuff folks..


Thanks Roe! I appreciate that! I have been advocating for pit bulls/bullys for a very long time. I have always had a soft spot for them.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Freddie, I think if you put about 10-13 more pounds on him he would fit ABKC standard but I knows you like him at the weight he is at  lol


And you know this man! Lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lean vs OTC... Off the Couch  ROFL hahaha


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Lean vs OTC... Off the Couch  ROFL hahaha


Lol oh man.


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

bullies can be "correctly" built.


now this is an apbt


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's actually a UKC show dog he's bred from show lines he is essentially a UKC CH show dog. A good looking dog but not a real bulldog meaning the dog has never been matched a day in it's life no box wins not even in the first 4 generations it's not a game dog. That is CH. Red Ace he's a CH show dog Quite a bit of staff blood in that dog goes back to some old OFRN all staff's stem from game dogs if you go back far enough in the pedigree you will find box dogs Victorino was breeding for the show ring not the box... here's the ped on this dog.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [140311] :: 'PR' VICTORINO REBEL'S RED ACE

Victorino's Rebels Red Ace

This is an APBT lol - Obviously this dog has been fought, produced his butt off made ROM and won 4 matches which would qualify him as a CH fighting dog 1 fight away from becoming GRCH box dog.










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)

None the less 2 great dogs that were bred in 2 very different directions. One was bred for the show ring one was bred for the fighting ring. If your into those show dog's CH ACE is a very nice example of a dog who was well conditioned to adba standards in this picture and an all around very nice conformation dog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ you see this is what Im talking about.. We should breed to the standard and take the prettiest working dogs to show them; if you breed a pretty proven dog to a pretty proven dog your doing better than breeding for looks alone.. cause the works been done for you and the dogs are proven... JMO I love red red nosed dogs; in this case Chinaman is the better looking dog and thus my point.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love Chinaman.......


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

IMO this is why people should only breed bullies to bullies and pit bulls to pit bulls. Now i'm not saying your girls parents aren't both bullies but from the sound of it, looks like one side is bully the other side pit from what Lauren is saying.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> IMO this is why people should only breed bullies to bullies and pit bulls to pit bulls. Now i'm not saying your girls parents aren't both bullies but from the sound of it, looks like one side is bully the other side pit from what Lauren is saying.


My personal lack of education between the two up until joining here was that I thought I had an APBT. But then again it was always the more bully look that I liked and not so much the game dog type. I know RE is bully or most of RE lines anyways. Theres also some ruffian in her ancestry, watchdog, grapevine, and knowlwood. Nobody on here had really been able to tell me about grapevine and knowlwood dogs so I don't know if they are pits or classic style bullies. And yes MrsSemperfi, my girls moms side has alot of well known bullies in her ped that I have also been able to see pictures of. Her dads side I am having a hard time finding most of the dogs.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> IMO this is why people should only breed bullies to bullies and pit bulls to pit bulls.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I was just researching some of the dogs in Bella's pedigree and there are alot of staffs and bullies. I have yet to come across any game type dogs in her ped. I believe that is what Lauren had told me when I spoke with her. She has been helping me alot. The mom has alot of well known RE bullies and the dad has UKC staffs. Dad's pedigree also has alot of UKC Gr Ch but his immediate parents are not titled. It amazes me how many pictures of dogs I can't find on line especially the Gr Ch dogs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Some breeder's/owner's just don't put them up if the breeder doesn't put these dog's into the pedigree database along with photo's you won't find them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There are Am Bullies and Am Staffs in Bella's pedigree.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> There are Am Bullies and Am Staffs in Bella's pedigree.


Thanks for clarifying that Lauren  I have been researching dogs in her ped for the past two hours and am not finding pictures but some of the kennels the offspring belong to. Alot of the dads side is health tested and shown in UKC. It's very interesting researching it all to say the least


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Lauren  I have been researching dogs in her ped for the past two hours and am not finding pictures but some of the kennels the offspring belong to. Alot of the dads side is health tested and shown in UKC. It's very interesting researching it all to say the least


I heart pedigree research lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I heart pedigree research lol


Off subject but i was wondering if how I could get you a ped to look at?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> Off subject but i was wondering if how I could get you a ped to look at?


You could PM her a copy of it or start a thread in the bloodline section like I originally did  I took pictures of my dogs ped on my droid and just uploaded it from photobucket to here. The pics came out great and very clear.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Off subject but i was wondering if how I could get you a ped to look at?





Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You could PM her a copy of it or start a thread in the bloodline section like I originally did  I took pictures of my dogs ped on my droid and just uploaded it from photobucket to here. The pics came out great and very clear.


Rudy, just like Shanon said. If you have the pedigree send me a pic of it or if you know it is online send me the link.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

someone say pedigree research? .. ????

Your dog has watchdog which are or were working class blue dogs and knollwood and grapevine ?? lets see the registered name of sire and dam and that will show why your dog isn't really bully or classic bully more towards AST .. Ruffian?? he was a gamedog bred amstaff right?... from pitbullmamas recent posts of pics and such.

knollwood type stuff .. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [20129] :: 'PR' KNOWLWOODS PEACHES-N-CREAME UKC..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7533] :: KNOWLWOODS STERLING

Grapvine.. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7386] :: SASSELLI'S GRAPEVINE ZEUSE aka WATCHDOG'S ZEUSE

Earthquake is all linebred dble bred grapevine.. 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=141562


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> someone say pedigree research? .. ????
> 
> Your dog has watchdog which are or were working class blue dogs and knollwood and grapevine ?? lets see the registered name of sire and dam and that will show why your dog isn't really bully or classic bully more towards AST .. Ruffian?? he was a gamedog bred amstaff right?... from pitbullmamas recent posts of pics and such.
> 
> ...


The pedigree is posted in the bloodline section, Stan. Her dog is a Quake granddaughter who goes back to Manu.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

FH I think one side of her dogs pedigree has some pretty bully dogs in it from what Lauren said. The other side has the staff stuff. Like I said before breeder's who don't breed to a particular standard end up crossing all these bloodlines/breeds together that shouldn't be crossed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lauren broke it down in the bloodline section but these were the dogs in her dog's ped.

Razor's Edge Biggie
CLP's RE Shortshot
CLP's RE Diamond
RE Bullseye Most Wanted
CH "PR"s Storm For Whom The Bell Tolls
GRCH "PR"s Star Navarro Coming Attraction
Henderson's War Paint
Henderson's Blue Moonshine
Henderson's Blue Bullet
Hardin's Pandora's Box
Smith's Bad Boy Sebok
"PR" Empire's Blue Chelsea
Young's Maybe it's Maybeline
Viper's Stormy Dangerzone
Barnes Spike Lee
CH Barajas' Shakida
"PR" Ultimate Blue Pit Bulls Quake
H & M's Jewels


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

well that wasnt in the first post, hmm.. I read through I didnt see any parents posted, darnit.. my bad.. yep yep quake is all dble bred grapevine stuff.. watchdog not gonna get a bully like semperfi's dog but she'll get a solid dog built like those dogs .. working blue dogs..  Nice dog IMO.. Go with it! Weight pull, Shutzund, show.. if your papers are registered APBT then find other dogs of close bloodline registered APBT to cross back with; or some tacoma other working staff type dogs would mesh well but Im familiar with watchdog and what not, out of illinois, Chaos .. The Hughzee stuff too, any dog that can work I've owned or had a buddy of mine own one..

Online Pedigrees :: :: CHAOS' BLUE JEREMIAH :: [195442]

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [89983] :: CHAOS' BLUE 8-BALLER

heres a watchdog kennel.. SMITHYNITE KENNELS | RAISING AND BREEDING WATCHDOG/CHAOS BLUES, TRI'S AND PROMOTING A POSITIVE IMAGE OF THE AMERICAN PITBULL

no wonder your dog is not a bully ... a classic bully maybe .. maybe.. lol .. to much working dog in there IMO.. Nice dog either way though..

Thanks pitbullmamma, and bluebella; great topic and post! I too love pedigrees and bloodlines..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> well that wasnt in the first post, hmm.. I read through I didnt see any parents posted, darnit.. my bad.. yep yep quake is all dble bred grapevine stuff.. watchdog not gonna get a bully like semperfi's dog but she'll get a solid dog built like those dogs .. working blue dogs..  Nice dog IMO.. Go with it! Weight pull, Shutzund, show.. if your papers are registered APBT then find other dogs of close bloodline registered APBT to cross back with; or some tacoma other working staff type dogs would mesh well but Im familiar with watchdog and what not, out of illinois, Chaos .. The Hughzee stuff too, any dog that can work I've owned or had a buddy of mine own one..
> 
> Online Pedigrees :: :: CHAOS' BLUE JEREMIAH :: [195442]
> 
> ...


Very nice job Stan!!! Good lookin out!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here FH

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/34681-calling-all-bully-people-i-need-help.html

She def has some bully dog's in her dog's pedigree Quake is def a bully I haven't looked at the rest but Lauren did. And she broke it all down in this thread.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ thank you!! lol dohp :hammer:

I see what ya'll were saying I see apollo but I dont see zeus.. not hazeltines anyway.. was Zeus pre owned?

yeah bella your dog looks alot like her mamma
American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha found zeus... American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She def has some bullies and staff's in there.... I just took a quick glance through what Lauren posted. I am curious to see what she will look like full grown or maybe she will be a throw back to some of those staff's.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you dont have a bully style dog you may have the blood but the dogs got way to much watchdog ... look at them to together.. yep.. you got a classic bully maybe if you work her at all APBT breeders will want your attention.. But you clearly have bully papers REALLY you need to go to an extreme opposite to find a perfect balance.. JMO

sire blue zeus
http://www.bullypedia.com/details.php?id=97951
dam mistic
http://www.bullypedia.com/details.php?id=97952


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> ^^ thank you!! lol dohp :hammer:
> 
> I see what ya'll were saying I see apollo but I dont see zeus.. not hazeltines anyway.. was Zeus pre owned?
> 
> ...


She sure does!!! Looks just like her mom.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL I started putting Bella's pedigree online for Shanon. She added the pics. Work in progress!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like that, but she registered bully and ABKC right? so I would say she needs to go to the extreme opposite a bully like Semper Fi or Bully the Kid, .. 

Johnson dogs are just now finding solid conformity where the scott line had conformity long ago cause he stuck with the "performance"(colby) line of American Bulldog.. 
I only bring this up because the same thing is going to happen with your line breeding practices and peg matching these APBT kickout genes are going to continue to pop up until bred back in appropriately.. otherwise the same division of strains is going to occur..

I thought she was UKC .. but ABKC .. gotta go with your registery and registery code of ethics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good it makes it much easier to read it like that LOL then like this .... I had to make sure I was reading the dog's in the right order LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

FH I think right now she is UKC registered I don't know if Bella's owner is going to register with the ABKC I think she should but that's up to her. Now is a better time than never to do it with the ABKC stud books closing.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree; either way guys like the dude at the obiedience class or whatever are going to still talk their  cause they dont realize essentially you have a watchdog/gaff mix dog.. cause you know they know what they are talking about :flush: LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> FH I think right now she is UKC registered I don't know if Bella's owner is going to register with the ABKC I think she should but that's up to her. Now is a better time than never to do it with the ABKC stud books closing.


That is correct about UKC. I believe Shanon is going to register her with ABKC but not sure.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW!! I go to bed and miss all this excitement??? LOL!! FH I registered her with the UKC. The breeder registers his litters with both UKC and ADBA. I won't even bother with the ADBA or should I? Lauren suggested I register with ABKC and I may. I'm not sure what I am doing with Bella at this point. I am keeping her intact for now to at least let her mature and I may look into showing her but now I am confused as to what catergory/class she will fit best in? Is the majority here saying she is more "classic" type bully or should we just wait until she matures more to get a final say LOL! At 7 months and just about 45 lbs how much bigger do you think she will get? Breeder said that the female offspring from her mom and dad have been between 55-70 lbs. Quite a range you think? I really don't see her weighing 70 lbs but my girl will stay in top shape and I will keep her lean. And yes, Bella looks just like her mom! I can't believe the resemblance. FH, what do you mean all APBT owners will want my attention if I work her? Work her in what? Anyways, thank you FH, Sadie, and Lauren! I really appreciate all of your opinions and feed back! So glad I am here.........I am learning more than I ever imagined!! Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you will have to wait and see how she turns out to determine if you should show her in the ABKC or the UKC. She is not an ADBA style of dog so I wouldn't even bother registering her with the ADBA. I really think based on her pedigree you should register Bella as a Bully with the ABKC. This is essentially what she is even though she has some staff's in her ped all bullies do. That doesn't change the fact she has some very bully dog's in her ped. Your pup is still growing if she turns out like her dad or some of the dog's on that go back on the dad's side you might be able to get away with showing her in the UKC and the ABKC most likely the classic class. Lauren was def right in telling you to register Bella with the ABKC and if you plan on showing or breeding her at some point after she has fully grown, and earned some titles basically proven she is a show quality dog. I would consider breeding her back to a bully like Quake or Biggie to reintroduce some of those Bullier traits and blood that you see on the dam's side. The breeder of Bella went completely backwards when he took a staff to a bully. He should have bred Bella's mom with a Bully or not bred her at all. What he did is like talking a Game dog to a Bully. It's the same thing. He clearly had no straight forward direction/ standard he was breeding to when he bred those 2 together which is why even though she is a bully by pedigree she doesn't possess the bullier traits. It's ok though this happens a lot and this is just an example of what not to do. It's good that your learning and wanting to show your dog eventually. Right now she's a pup so it's very hard to say wether she will do well in conformation pups go through a lot of changes/ growing phases before they fully mature. All dog's have faults of some sort. Just have to wait it out and see how she turns out.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

It's funny because a friend of mine has bullies that are health tested, ofa hip certified, but registered with the ukc. His are extremely fit and don't neccessarily conform to the abkc standard but is registering them abkc for breeding purposes. If I get another bullie, it would be off of him. Your girl is super cute btw. Like Sadie said, just gotta waitand see. Remember too, weight varies on condition. I had my boy really thick at 70 lbs but at this condition he is about 55-58 lbs.I would register with the abkc as well. Good luck.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you should go ahead and reg her with all three registries. Iy is all iin how the dog was bred. Some "bully " breddogs are not bred to be bullies just happened that some one did not know the diffrence. My boy dooney has just as much re and he is 2 points from adba ch. You wonkt know till you try. Dooney looks completly diffrent when conditioned.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not saying bullies should be bred to game dogs but they are what they are and that is down from show apbt so why not continue to be if they fit the standard.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think encouraging someone to register a bully as an APBT is wrong but that's just me. Just because a dog can be conditioned enough to fit a standard does not change what the dog is people who know these dogs still known the difference even underneath all of the conditioning. It just add's to the problem ..... and creates more problems long term with both breeds. That's my take on it. There are thousands of bullies registered as APBT's with the ADBA and the registries will continue to allow it so long as profit is involved. I think once you know what you own you should register the dog accordingly it's up to the OP though one more bully registered as an APBT is not going to make or break these dogs either way. Game dog's and the dogs bred down from them will always be the original APBT and the standard for the breed no matter what the registries allow or what owner's choose to call their dogs. I don't support registering bullies as APBT's but I can't stop it either the only thing I can do is educate on what I know to be true based on the history of our breed what someone does from that point on is their business. If people want to call and register their bullies or scatter bred dog's as APBT's or show them as APBT's knock yourself out by all means.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I am not going to get into this again. I wıll just say if you have ppure strand of re and it is not bred to be bully then you have an apbt not a game dog. So reg with ukc and adba and move on down the road. No this was noot about game bred dogs I wish every thing did not have to turn into to that argument. Why would you say yeah try the ukc but the get mad that they might try adba?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok ok- let's stay on topic. We all know the drill. Let's play nice lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rudy you can't get into with me ... A pedigree tell's the whole story your issue is this you own bullies and want to believe they are APBT's because you can condition them down to ADBA standard. That still doesn't change what your dog's are. You know the difference anyone who has been on these forums long enough knows the difference. It's not about game bred vs bully. They are 2 different breeds game dog's and their offspring are the APBT's what came first? The game dog did. Who set the standard for the APBT? the game dog did. The problem is people wanting to find loop holes to call and register their dog's something other than what they are. Razor's Edge is not an APBT bloodline I don't care what anyone here on this forum says I beg to differ if you go to a game dog site and ask those guys about RE or better yet ask a dog man about that line being an APBT line they will say the same thing. Those dog's were never bred for the box I have yet to see a winning box title on any RE dog. If anything they were staff's first . I am not going to change how I feel about this so it's not worth getting into it you have your opinion and I have mine and we can just agree to disagree on that topic. I am not going to tell someone who has bullies in their peds to go and register their dog as an APBT and that is what this thread is all about. The OP already has paper's on her dog from the UKC so it's a done deal. I am telling her she SHOULD register this dog as a bully with the ABKC because that is what she owns. Now she might be able to get away with showing the dog in the UKC because there are still bullies who fit the new standard being shown with the UKC they pretty much look like staff's. It's pretty tough to take a bully to the ADBA and compete and win against the game bred dog's. Sometimes one may luck out but most of the dog's who you see shown in the ADBA and the ones who actually win are game dogs or game bred dogs. The dog's show in the ADBA are of a whole different caliber.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

PS when I want to get loose and talk serious about real bulldogs amongst some real serious bulldog folks I go to other sites and discuss these dog's with other bulldog owner's. I am not trying to argue with anyone about game dog vs anything because you can't and it's silly to even try to compare them to staff's or bullies. APBT's are APBT's just saying it's wrong to tell someone to take a bully and register it with the ADBA or UKC when the dog is not an APBT. We are supposed to know better than that and not encourage it. Lauren told her right the first time her dog should be registered as a bully with the ABKC. The breeding of this dog was butt backwards but her dog is here she has paper's on her dog with the UKC and she wants to show her dog. I want to help her and at the same time keep it real. I have no issues with American Bullies they are what they are there are some fine bullies out there. The only issue I have as do the other bully owner's here is calling these dog's APBT's. But like I said the registries are largely to blame because they also encourage this practice do to the fact they make money off of it. Some people just don't know any better and well other's do and just refuse to accept the truth for whatever reason. But anyway to the OP I hope that you make the best choice for you and your dog in the long run if you want my opinion I feel you should register Bella as a Bully with the ABKC because that is what she is.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> WOW!! I go to bed and miss all this excitement??? LOL!! FH I registered her with the UKC. The breeder registers his litters with both UKC and ADBA. I won't even bother with the ADBA or should I? Lauren suggested I register with ABKC and I may. I'm not sure what I am doing with Bella at this point. I am keeping her intact for now to at least let her mature and I may look into showing her but now I am confused as to what catergory/class she will fit best in? Is the majority here saying she is more "classic" type bully or should we just wait until she matures more to get a final say LOL! At 7 months and just about 45 lbs how much bigger do you think she will get? Breeder said that the female offspring from her mom and dad have been between 55-70 lbs. Quite a range you think? I really don't see her weighing 70 lbs but my girl will stay in top shape and I will keep her lean. And yes, Bella looks just like her mom! I can't believe the resemblance. FH, *what do you mean all APBT owners *will want my attention if I work her? Work her in what? Anyways, thank you FH, Sadie, and Lauren! I really appreciate all of your opinions and feed back! So glad I am here.........I am learning more than I ever imagined!! Good stuff :thumbsup:


You hit the nail on the head classic bully... If your dog runs and excercises regurally she'll be lean and if you work her in some sort of agility or weight pull she will lean out and even though you advertise her as a bully from her bully lines the reality is she is F1 or F2 ABKC because the breeder is still looking for conformity most likely..

So many people will think shes an APBT and watchdog as I showed you is registered ADBA and UKC, such as Hughzees Sky Blue and others in the old Chaos yard. Those were good workers and thats what your dog reminds me of and she should as shes linbred watchdog and gaff intertwined.. So if you choose to call your dog an APBT stick with it and go with the show class and or the working blue class APBTs ... JMO I think you should be honest and call her a kick out of a bully breeder whos still finding his conformity and is F1 Bully.. In that aspect then you will flake off the APBT enthusiasts wanting to breed your dog if they have any ethics at all; and she would be a working classic bully JMO :flush:

DO NOT BOTHER WITH THE ADBA.. JMO unless your going to go game style and brood her out being an extreme outcross and gettin some of them game blues hey Sadie? LOL up: Shes a really nice dog! Im a working dog fan of course thats what I promote; But whats important is whats best for her and you, your in the right place with the good bully people here to help you along.. Kudos to you for inquiring not to many responcible dog owners out there.. :clap:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Being a box dog dog does not make a dog an apbt pure re dogs are apbt. Just because you think that does not make it so. Back to op you r dog if it has pure re and apbt dogs it is what you choose it to be. Do with that what you will. For people like you will give the dogs a better name tha n any one who cares just to hide out with their game bred dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Being a box dog dog does not make a dog an apbt pure re dogs are apbt. Just because you think that does not make it so. Back to op you r dog if it has pure re and apbt dogs it is what you choose it to be. Do with that what you will. For people like you will give the dogs a better name tha n any one who cares just to hide out with their game bred dogs.


 according to Stratton they are all bandogs according to Colby they are all bulldogs once proven or bred down from proven stock you have APBTs.. Originally to be an APBT it had to have 2 wins thus meaning beating a proven dog itself.. once proven then it was registered as an APBT.. In todays time APBTs are well sustained in game bred yards.

SORRY not my opinion ... other than to agree with those men. Its the American [] Bull Terrier 

I do agree Bella has a good home


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't tell him anything let him believe what he want's to LOL ... Your right Rudy RE dog's are APBT's I don't know what I was thinking when I said otherwise. I am going to hide out with my bulldog's now. At least I call them what they really are not hide them under another breed's name promoting them as something they are not.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 your silly!!!!!! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey I'm a jokester. Gotta lighten it up sometimes


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I here you these debates get seriously heated at times. That's why when I want to talk bulldogs I go to game-dog or another game dog site because there we don't have to argue this crap we don't even discuss it LOL. It is what it is and we all know it.... Anyway I am done with this thread carry on my loves!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Shanon ( I think that's your name) kudos to you to try and find out your dogs ancestors.I wish I could do that with mine.
I would just register with UKC and ABKC.
There is no reason whatsoever to register with the ADBA as it has been stated loud and clear that there are bullies in her ped.And quite some well notable bullies if I remember correctly.Just because there may be some old strains of re in there doesn't mean she has a apbt.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I think some how I got taken out of context.. (sigh) oh well :flush:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If that was to me Stan,my post wasn't in reference to what you said.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought that from your and Sadies post that it was pressumed I was promoting her to breed ADBA and I wasnt.. I actually made a side joke at myself from conversation of Sadie and mine way back about blues. LOL I can only convey so much online.. no facial expressions


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Look I am sorry isome how this turned into argument about my dog who only have old re in them. 
Stan my responses are really slow cause I am at work some how posting from a steel factory slows things down I don't know howlol. You always make sence I see th difference in her dogs a nd mine. After reading your ppost. I only have old re blood and plenty of game blood flowing ther. That is why the two dogs are so different. 
I know what my dogs are and that is hard working weight pulling hog catching apbt. I know they arenot gamebred but they do everything. Asked of them and they conform nicely. I wouldn' trade em for any thing.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Stan my post was in reference to this one:


Rudy4747 said:


> I think you should go ahead and reg her with all three registries. Iy is all iin how the dog was bred. Some "bully " breddogs are not bred to be bullies just happened that some one did not know the diffrence. My boy dooney has just as much re and he is 2 points from adba ch. You wonkt know till you try. Dooney looks completly diffrent when conditioned.


And Rudy I get what you're saying.But there is a big difference in your dog and hers.Like I said in my other post,there are many a bully in her ped where there clearly is not in yours.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I did not take in to a count the diffrent between the strans of re blood that we have.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lol FH You know I always agree with everything you say 99.99999% of the time. I was actually telling you not to waste your breath. About the whole RE and Box dog thing. The truth is the bulldog folks know better. And it's just one of those things where people will try to justify or find loop holes to call their dogs something else other than what they really are. The history is what it is and there is no denying otherwise. Some people just refuse to accept it. And the money grubbing registries don't make it any easier by continuing to accept and register these dogs as APBT's. IMO They are largely to blame but it's all political money talks BS walks. I am glad we have some good bully people here educating these newcomer's it really does make it easier and moves people 2 steps forward in the right direction.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I 2nd that on the good bully folk around! COool; I thought it may have looked like I was driving with the camper steps hanging out trolling for dogs.. LOL  I wasnt pickin fights or being bias, I actually like some of that watchdog stuff..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I thought it may have looked like I was driving with the camper steps hanging out trolling for dogs.. LOL  .


:rofl::rofl: aw come on you know you were lmao.where did you come up with that??:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rudy we just have a difference in opinion about the whole RE line I don't care if it's old or new IMO they started off as staff's and now they are bullies. That is my opinion I can't justify calling the older strain of RE dog's APBT because they were never matched or bred for fighting they were bred for the show ring just like staff's. I see tons of pedigree's everyday with game and staff blood in them people even gave those dogs a name pitterstaff's when the truth is there is no such thing. I just have very different views and I usually refrain from expressing them because this site is a bit different. Any whoo I have no issues with you I was just saying I believe based on this dog's pedigree her dog is a bully and needs to be registered as one.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I 2nd that on the good bully folk around! COool; I thought it may have looked like I was driving with the camper steps hanging out trolling for dogs.. LOL  I wasnt pickin fights or being bias, I actually like some of that watchdog stuff..


I here you some of the older RE and Watch dog stuff def showed it was capable of working not in the traditional sense but they were show dogs with working capabilities. But none the less they were shown to be the better "blue" working class staff dogs . A lot of the TNT dogs are heavily based off that old Watchdog and AKC stuff I should know I owned one LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Rudy we just have a difference in opinion about the whole RE line I don't care if it's old or new IMO they started off as staff's and now they are bullies. That is my opinion I can't justify calling the older strain of RE dog's APBT because they were never matched or bred for fighting they were bred for the show ring just like staff's. I see tons of pedigree's everyday with game and staff blood in them people even gave those dogs a name pitterstaff's when the truth is there is no such thing. I just have very different views and I usually refrain from expressing them because this site is a bit different. Any whoo I have no issues with you I was just saying I believe based on this dog's pedigree her dog is a bully and needs to be registered as one.


:goodpost: Agreed!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

exactly ^^^^  

Yeah.. I was about 12 and on a camping trip with my grandpa, and I didnt put the steps up.. We got down the highway and my uncle come across the horn. " copy?"" Looks like Stanley's gotchya'll trollin' for dogs,""over".. LOL and it just stuck in my head.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, well, well, never thought this thread would turn into 6 pages of fun lol! You will be happy to know that I mailed my girls ABKC papers today. I will never deny the fact of what I have......a bully. The uneducated creeps in my area can call her an APBT all they want because they know no better. I have my girls papers and history they don't. If I decide to show her it will also be with ABKC but that's a big IF. Right now I am more focused on obedience with her working towards her CGC. I will also be picking up agility this summer with the trainer I am working with. First and foremost Bella is a pet and if I do not go the show route she will be spayed. I will continue to educate people on here as well as where I live. I appreciate all that everyone has taught me on here and I really appreciate Lauren taking the time to speak with me personally for 3 hours on the phone one night lol! She has been a huge help to me. I have advocated for years for pit bulls and I will continue for many more years to come. Regardless of what I have my bully girl will be an advocate for both breeds and represent them well. Thanks again all


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Well, well, well, never thought this thread would turn into 6 pages of fun lol! You will be happy to know that I mailed my girls ABKC papers today. I will never deny the fact of what I have......a bully. The uneducated creeps in my area can call her an APBT all they want because they know no better. I have my girls papers and history they don't. If I decide to show her it will also be with ABKC but that's a big IF. Right now I am more focused on obedience with her working towards her CGC. I will also be picking up agility this summer with the trainer I am working with. First and foremost Bella is a pet and if I do not go the show route she will be spayed. I will continue to educate people on here as well as where I live. I appreciate all that everyone has taught me on here and I really appreciate Lauren taking the time to speak with me personally for 3 hours on the phone one night lol! She has been a huge help to me. I have advocated for years for pit bulls and I will continue for many more years to come. Regardless of what I have my bully girl will be an advocate for both breeds and represent them well. Thanks again all


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Good Job girl .. Bella is a beautiful girl and looks to be well loved and cared for which is the most important thing. You are already ahead of most and I applaud your choice to register your girl with the ABKC.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Well, well, well, never thought this thread would turn into 6 pages of fun lol! You will be happy to know that I mailed my girls ABKC papers today. I will never deny the fact of what I have......a bully. The uneducated creeps in my area can call her an APBT all they want because they know no better. I have my girls papers and history they don't. If I decide to show her it will also be with ABKC but that's a big IF. Right now I am more focused on obedience with her working towards her CGC. I will also be picking up agility this summer with the trainer I am working with. First and foremost Bella is a pet and if I do not go the show route she will be spayed. I will continue to educate people on here as well as where I live. I appreciate all that everyone has taught me on here and I really appreciate Lauren taking the time to speak with me personally for 3 hours on the phone one night lol! She has been a huge help to me. I have advocated for years for pit bulls and I will continue for many more years to come. Regardless of what I have my bully girl will be an advocate for both breeds and represent them well. Thanks again all


YAY! :clap::clap: That's awesome @ ABKC papers! :clap::clap:


----------

